# Building Strait Even Fence



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

That's a great idea EveningKiss! I've been thinking about making a fence for my graveyard, but the thought of measuring and marking every piece of PVC 3 or 4 times has made me put it off. This changes things. Maybe I'll get to it this year


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Bumping this up since i have to redo my fencing a bit and figured others may like this.


----------

